# Tamiya 1-48 Jagdpanther



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

here is my WIP for the Jagdpanther. She is coming together rather nicely.........Cheers Mark


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great Mark!! :thumbsup:
It's gonna be hot when it's done! Please make sure you post finished pics- that's an order!!


Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Looking great Mark!! :thumbsup:
> It's gonna be hot when it's done! Please make sure you post finished pics- that's an order!!
> 
> 
> Chris.


Yes Dear. You're home early. Thought you said you were going on a Peasant hunt.....?????:devil:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great camo!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Probably my all time favorite tank  Nice work so far, Mark. Make sure to keep us posted when you are finished!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Shall do my friend...Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

My wittle Putty Tat is coming along nicely.....:wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the camo job. Looking forward to seeing more. 

Sean


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

SJF said:


> Love the camo job. Looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Sean


Thanks my Friend. I have basecoated the wheels but yet to paint the tyres or weather them The one on the Toothpick has had the tyre ground off and painted Tank Grey. It will hopefullt give the impression of a hurridly replaced unit with the Tyre yet to be fitted from another Vehicle...Cheers Mark


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

The weathering is looking really nice - I like the idea of damaged road wheel, gives it a bit more interest in the wheel area.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

here is an update on my Putty tat. The final weathering has commenced and the Idlers, Sprockets and roadwheels are now on. The only major hurdle left is the $^&@ing Tracklinks......


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great Mark!! I can't wait to see it finished mate! I've seen the work you've put into it so far and you're doing an excellent job.

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Looking great Mark!! I can't wait to see it finished mate! I've seen the work you've put into it so far and you're doing an excellent job.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris. Much appreciated my friend.....:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have now added the Tracks to one side of my Putty Tat and started the weathering process with Pastels. Smaller items such as the MG Barrel, Jack and Jack Block have now been added. I am very happy how the replacement Wheel Hub has turned out and will weather it down in the near future. Am currently working on the set of tracks for the other side......Cheers Mark


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its really looking nice! Keep going!:thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks HD. Not much to go then I will post some Pics of my finished Putty Tat...Cheers Mark


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Coming along well Mark!! :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Window (Sep 18, 2009)

it certainly looks good now! 

Hello Boys! Thought i would join here as well!


----------

